# Light Weight Thru Axle



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm looking to swap to bolt on thru axles. It looks like the fox kabolt is the best $$/gram swap $45 for 40g loss. I have a maxle 142 rear. I've seen the carbon Ti for around $90. Any other better alternatives out there? I know Rock Shox is releasing a maxle stealth for forks but have yet to see the same model available for 142 rear ends.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Take a look at Shift up and Extralite, also good lightweight alternatives.


----------



## apuking (Mar 3, 2015)

https://r2-bike.com/navi.php?k=454&suche=&Sortierung=9&hf=0&af=0


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Ibis Hexle.

My Shimano version was 42g. And costs a LOT less than the other suggestions thus far. $20 + shipping.

Yes, it's 8g heavier than the Shift Up or CarbonTi models. It also costs less than a quarter of the price.

Hexle - Ibis Cycles Online Store


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

silly question, i have a giant trance with 142 rear end, how do i know if its shimano or sram thread?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Measure the thread, look up specs for each, compare.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Le Duke! Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## TwincamRob (Sep 20, 2014)

Anything out there for boost 148? Haven't been able to find anything


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm really starting to get confused by all the standards.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

TwincamRob said:


> Anything out there for boost 148? Haven't been able to find anything


Yes, from the link above...several options for 110 fronts: https://r2-bike.com/Axle_s2

but I am not seeing anything for Boost rear (148)

EDIT: AHA....here you go: X-Lock X-Maxle ABP Boost 12 x 148 (198mm) - X-Lock 12 mm (rear) - Thru Axles & quick releases - Products


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Isn't it going to depend on the thickness of the dropouts?

For example:

My DT Swiss, Shimano and Ibis TAs all "extend" different amounts into the drive-side dropout, on both of my frames.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

My rear E-thru measures 17cm (including threaded part) with the axle lever closed and the thread itself measures 1cm. Thread pitch is M12x1.5. Anyone know if either of the Hexles will work?


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Anyone know of a bolt on option for X-Fusion forks?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Shimano:* Axle length from the base of the head: 169.5 mm (minus 1.5 mm of flat washer). Thread pitch: 1.5 mm. Compatible with the following frames with 12 mm rear axle: BMC, GT, Giant, Titici, Lapierre, Rocky Mountain, Axevo, Sarto, etc.
*Roch Shox: *Axle length from the base of the head: 178 mm (minus 1.5 mm of flat washer). Thread pitch: 1.75 mm. Compatible with the following frames with 12 mm rear axle: Trek, Ibis, Niner, etc.
*Scott: *Axle length from the base of the head: 169,5 mm (minus 1.5 mm of flat washer). Thread pitch: 1.0 mm. Compatible with the following frames with 12 mm rear axle: Scott, Santa Cruz, etc.
*Syntace:* Axle length from the base of the head: 164 mm (minus 4 mm of conical washer). Thread pitch: 1.0 mm. Compatible with the following frames with 12 mm rear axle: Specialized, Cannondale, Bianchi, Canyon, etc.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

This, ^ , is a helpful reference, cheers sfer1.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeti is also a user of the "Shimano" standard.

Evil, too, I believe.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

it does depend on the drop out. i ordered the ibis shimano one for my trance and its about 3/8" too short. its threads in but only about half way, not enough for me to be comfortable riding it


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just ordered the "Shimano" Hexle. Hope it works with my E-thru.


----------



## TwincamRob (Sep 20, 2014)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Yes,


Awesome thanks!

Now i I need to find one for a RS-1 fork


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

So I got the Shimano version Ibis Hexle today...and it's a bit short for my setup. I am able to get four full turns + another ~1/8th turn before it tightened.

Total length of the Shimano Hexle measures ~166mm and thread length measures ~11.2mm. It looks like the Extralite Blacklock will be short too. That measures in at 168mm total length. Carbon Ti measures in at 171cm.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the updated RS. I've got a Maxle version on the way for my superfly, hope it works. Are they letting you return it?


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

RS VR6 said:


> So I got the Shimano version Ibis Hexle today...and it's a bit short for my setup. I am able to get four full turns + another ~1/8th turn before it tightened.
> 
> Total length of the Shimano Hexle measures ~166mm and thread length measures ~11.2mm. It looks like the Extralite Blacklock will be short too. That measures in at 168mm total length. Carbon Ti measures in at 171cm.
> 
> ...


Same issue with mine. If you find one in the right length post it up. I'm not really concerned with weight, mainly want it to match my kabolt up front and give that clean look


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

zippinveedub said:


> Thanks for the updated RS. I've got a Maxle version on the way for my superfly, hope it works. Are they letting you return it?


I think I'm just going to hang onto it for now. Maybe throw it up on one of the Facebook bike sale groups a bit later.



obs08 said:


> Same issue with mine. If you find one in the right length post it up. I'm not really concerned with weight, mainly want it to match my kabolt up front and give that clean look


I might give the Shift Up one a shot. At 171mm in length...it a good 5mm longer than the Shimano version Hexle.

IMO, if your frame is 142 only and the nut is recessed into the dropout...the Shimano axle should work.

I really like the clean look of the thru bolt axles.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Would the Sram Hexle have worked for you?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Going by the pictures on the Ibis site...lengthwise the SRAM one would work...but the thread pitch will not.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thoughts on using the kabolt with a roof mounted rack? I've got the rocky mounts locking thru axle adapter. Worried that it may not like the clamping force.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a roof rack with a Thule TA adapter. I still use the stock TA when I put the bike on the roof. It's just easier.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's a good idea. For reference the maxle hexle fits perfectly in my superfly 9.7.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I just installed a couple of Extralite Black Locks today, and it just occurred to me that I could get screwed with a trail mechanical failure.

The specs say 10 Nm which is a fair amount, and although I haven't tested it yet, I'm not sure if I can loosen that with a 6mm hex multitool.

Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Seatpost as an Allen key leverage extender...



phlegm said:


> I just installed a couple of Extralite Black Locks today, and it just occurred to me that I could get screwed with a trail mechanical failure.
> 
> The specs say 10 Nm which is a fair amount, and although I haven't tested it yet, I'm not sure if I can loosen that with a 6mm hex multitool.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Rocky - I like the science of it, but not the idea of using a carbon post. 

Besides, I was thinking about this. When you have a standard QR of any type with a smallish handle, how much torque are you actually applying? I'm guessing that I used to apply < 10 Nm routinely, i.e. it is effectively "hand tight" with a bit of bonus from the handle, right?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

phlegm said:


> The specs say 10 Nm which is a fair amount, and although I haven't tested it yet, I'm not sure if I can loosen that with a 6mm hex multitool.
> Has anyone had experience with this?


I've been using the Maxle Black Lock for about a year, loosening or tightening is not a big problem, even with the multitool, it takes time to get used to inserting the hex in the opposite side (threaded).


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Perhaps you are less nooby than me, but make sure that the threads of the Extralite Black Locks are greased... Mine was practically frozen and almost could not get out out. It seems that this is a common situation with these types of axles (not just Extralite) if you don't grease the threads enough and not remove the wheel for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm going to test myself tomorrow, but in the meantime:

"If you tighten the Black Lock to the prescribed 10 Nm, can you then loosen it with a typical (small) multitool 6mm hex, as you would on the trail in a mechanical failure scenario?"

Very specific question. 

_[Edit] I foresee 3 possible answers, or variants of the following:

1. Yes, @ 10 Nm you should be able to loosen the axle with a portable hex wrench, or multitool.

2. Yes, I have the hands of Zeus himself, and thus I can untorque anything with my bare hands!

3. Nope, you're screwed if you have a flat._


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Anti-seize compound wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just put my hexle in and tightened in down with the hex I carry with me while riding. Didn't come out in over 80miles of trail riding this weekend and was still tight at the end.

One of my teamates with an identical bike is still using the factory QR on the rear. He knocked it loose on a rock and didn't notice until it was almost fully unthreaded. Makes me a bit happier with my purchase!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I figure if you can tighten it with a tool, you can loosen it with the same tool.

Particularly when desperation gives you strength.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, I was concerned that tightening it with a torque wrench (which has some decent length to it) would be different than trying to loosen with a dinky multitool on the trail.

Anyway, I don't know what the heck I was concerned about. I tightened it to 10 Nm with the wrench, then was able to back it out with the multitool. Wasn't an issue. No problem.

Sorry for the firedrill guys.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think all the TA's have a 10nm torque rating. I just snugged the Kabolt down and it has yet to come loose. It's still pretty tight on there. Heck...I rode with the Hexle threaded halfway through the rear and it has yet to come loose in any way.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

10 Nm is not that much, there shouldn't be any problems achieving that torque with a minitool. At least, I haven't had any with my Maxle Stealth, which is supposed to be tightened at 9-12 Nm.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Good point Phlegm about the QR lever . Your'e right you shouldn't be too concerned about 10NM . It can be achieved with a multitool . Also threadlock is your friend (blue threadlock, not white and definitely not red)  !!!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like Evil also has a 142x12 TA. Its 30 bucks and Shimano E-Thru. The bolt head looks to be a bit more low profile than the Hexle.

Don't know the length though.

Evil Following/Insurgent 12x142 Bolt-on Axle - Fanatik Bike Co. - Bellingham WA

I emailed the guys at Fanatik and they said that it weighs in at 54gr and the length is 170mm. Slightly heavier than the Hexle and about 20gr heavier than the boutique brands.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Heads up. Arts Cyclery has 20% off that works on the kabolt. Shipped to my door for $40.99


----------



## Myers005 (Jan 31, 2011)

Paragon Machine Works is a good option front and rear if you have DT Swiss compatible dropouts. They make them in boost dimensions too, and very reasonably priced ~ $20. 
I came across them when looking for replacement dropouts for my SS frame, good product and made in the U.S. 
Paragon Machine Works - all - www.paragonmachineworks.com

They also sell DT Swiss, Shimano-E, and Syntace thru bolts. Haven't researched to see how their prices compare to others.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

10 Nm on, won't require 10 Nm off, unless there is a corrosion issue.


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

Has anyone found anything for the RS1 fork?
I have a maxle stealth from a SID fork but assume that won't work.

Also i bought an Ibis Hexle for a Yeti ARC- too short. It only catches first couple of threads so wouldn't trust it, obviously 12/142 shimano isn't a standard


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

m3bas said:


> Also i bought an Ibis Hexle for a Yeti ARC- too short. It only catches first couple of threads so wouldn't trust it, obviously 12/142 shimano isn't a standard


The E Thu Hexle measures in at ~166mm. A bit short for a number of frames. Evil has one for their Following frame that measures in at 170mm...but you need to make sure that the thread is long enough on the Evil axle. I bought one and while the length is enough, the thread is not. The thread bottoms out right before the wheel tightens down.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi.

I was tempted on the weight and looks of the extralite black lock but then... I need the lever... It's more practical and quicker (in race condition) 

So it had to be tune DC15. The skyline version is very light but that price for a maxle is too pornographic 

It's on it's way from starbike on "orange bling" offcourse


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Love all the options posted. The super light ones seem a bit out of my price per gram ratio. Im going to measure for the hexle on my vertex. Also looming at the rockshock maxle stealth. 37gr and alot cheaper.
https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/maxle-stealth


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i am using since two years these parts

Cruel components - Visita il nostro store

made in italy

some of my axles have 20.000 km rode


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

eliflap said:


> i am using since two years these parts
> 
> Cruel components - Visita il nostro store
> 
> ...


Those are some great weights.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I too have a Cruel Components Shimano E type 12 x 142 axle on my Yeti ASR 5 Carbon. So far, so good.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I just bought the Paragon for my Santa Cruz. We'll see how it compares to the Extralite but at least I won't have to remove the derailleur hanger nut anymore.


----------



## kelvinkok (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone seen 148 x 12 boost E thur shimano standard light weight axles yet? 

Carbon ti does 148 x 12 maxle standard so far thou 

TIA if u guys hv any info Cheers


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

BlownCivic said:


> I too have a Cruel Components Shimano E type 12 x 142 axle on my Yeti ASR 5 Carbon. So far, so good.


How is titanium bolt with Torx T25 socket head fixed to the thru axle?

I'm wondering how would one remove the thru axle if the titanium bolt got unscrewed.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

It's pinned to the aluminum portion of the axle. So far so good!!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The Paragons were solid and not very light, 47g. I drilled one out the same diameter as a DT and put it on my Nomad. I drilled the other out a little less than an Extralite and put it on my 5010. So far so good, 30 & 33g. (all weights from memory and could be off a little)


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

BlownCivic said:


> It's pinned to the aluminum portion of the axle. So far so good!!


sure ! no issues in over 40.000km done


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

*Drill Out*



Lelandjt said:


> The Paragons were solid and not very light, 47g. I drilled one out the same diameter as a DT and put it on my Nomad. I drilled the other out a little less than an Extralite and put it on my 5010. So far so good, 30 & 33g. (all weights from memory and could be off a little)


So is the Paragon axle already hollow?
How hard was it to drill out?

Thanks for you help in advance


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The Paragons come solid. Drilling them out was easy cuz I handed them to our company's machinist along with DT and Extralite axles and asked him to match the two bores, stopping just before the hex head. He used really long bits in a Bridgeport mill and did them perfectly and quickly. If you don't have a long enough bit the correct size and a mill it's gonna be tough.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> The Paragons come solid. Drilling them out was easy cuz I handed them to our company's machinist along with DT and Extralite axles and asked him to match the two bores, stopping just before the hex head. He used really long bits in a Bridgeport mill and did them perfectly and quickly. If you don't have a long enough bit the correct size and a mill it's gonna be tough.


Ok thanks


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried a maxle stealth on the RS1 fork? Says not compatible but i can't see why?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like Fairwheel has their own house brand "Far and Near" thru axles. The rear comes in at 39gr. The price is reasonable at 40 bucks.

Rear, don't know the lengths though.
Far and Near 12mm Thru Axle - Fair Wheel Bikes

Front
Far and Near 15mm Thru Axle - Fair Wheel Bikes


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

RS VR6 said:


> Looks like Fairwheel has their own house brand "Far and Near" thru axles. The rear comes in at 39gr. The price is reasonable at 40 bucks.
> 
> Rear, don't know the lengths though.
> Far and Near 12mm Thru Axle - Fair Wheel Bikes
> ...


In the rear they don't seem to offer either DT style, the flat washer that Scott and Santa Cruz use or the conical washer that Specialized uses. "E-thru" is the Shimano standard, right?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> In the rear they don't seem to offer either DT style, the flat washer that Scott and Santa Cruz use or the conical washer that Specialized uses. "E-thru" is the Shimano standard, right?


Correct.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Quick question. Was told by my GT dealer and lbs that I needed a Maxle Lite used on Trek bikes for my GT Zaskar. Problem I see is that my dropouts are not threaded for this to type of axle. Confused about how the Maxle could work properly without threaded dropouts like I have. It's a 2014 GT Zaskar and not sure what thru axle works? Advice?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

The drop outs on my 2010 Yeti ASR5c are not threaded either. I used a Shimano E-thru length axle (Cruel Components) with a nut on the other side. In my case, I had Cruel supply the nut, but Shimano sells one as well.


----------



## sjaakoo (Jun 17, 2008)

*Boost rear axle*



kelvinkok said:


> Anyone seen 148 x 12 boost E thur shimano standard light weight axles yet?
> 
> Carbon ti does 148 x 12 maxle standard so far thou
> 
> TIA if u guys hv any info Cheers


Shift Up has one:

http://r2-bike.com/SHIFT-UP-Thru-Axle-12-x-148-mm-E-Thru-BOOST


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thru axles: Fox kabolt front (35.13g), Pivot rear (44.8g). $80 for both. 15X100 and 12X142mm.

Extralite is the lightest at 26.4g front/29g rear. But to save 24.53g would be $200 (cost for hyperlite thru-axles) minus the $80 spent is still $120 for 25g. $5 a gram...I start to question my sanity based on MY financial income. Thats a bit steep for even me and I have spent a total of $9300 for my 2015 pivot mach 4 which I got the frame 10% off and a deal on numerous other parts.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

gks333 said:


> Thru axles: Fox kabolt front (35.13g), Pivot rear (44.8g). $80 for both. 15X100 and 12X142mm.
> 
> Extralite is the lightest at 26.4g front/29g rear. But to save 24.53g would be $200 (cost for hyperlite thru-axles) minus the $80 spent is still $120 for 25g. $5 a gram...I start to question my sanity based on MY financial income. Thats a bit steep for even me and I have spent a total of $9300 for my 2015 pivot mach 4 which I got the frame 10% off and a deal on numerous other parts.


What "system" is the Pivot 142 axle? DT flat? That would make it compatible with Scott and Santa Cruz.


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Not sure what you are meaning by "system" so heres some pics of my thru-axles.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think he may be asking about which "standard" type the rear axle uses? Ex: E-thru, Maxle, Syntace.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

gks333 said:


> Not sure what you are meaning by "system" so heres some pics of my thru-axles.


Looks like DT Flat. Of course the front is Fox 15, I was talking about the rear.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Lelandjt said:


> Looks like DT Flat. Of course the front is Fox 15, I was talking about the rear.


Could still potentially have the wrong thread pitch though. Got to make sure you're getting the correct stuff there.

Too short to cut the old ones off and re-thread if you order the wrong bit!


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

I just installed the Carbon-Ti X-Lock 12mm Rear Thru Axle for my 2015 Scott Scale 910. Carbon-Ti was about the only one that I could find that makes a thru axle to work with the Scott 142x12 standard. It fit perfectly and makes the bike lighter and look faster.


----------



## kelvinkok (Nov 4, 2008)

sjaakoo said:


> Shift Up has one:
> 
> http://r2-bike.com/SHIFT-UP-Thru-Axle-12-x-148-mm-E-Thru-BOOST


Thks mate!! i've ordered them and being shipped !! Cheers!!


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

RS VR6 said:


> Looks like Fairwheel has their own house brand "Far and Near" thru axles. The rear comes in at 39gr. The price is reasonable at 40 bucks.
> 
> Rear, don't know the lengths though.
> Far and Near 12mm Thru Axle - Fair Wheel Bikes
> ...


Have any of you used the 'far and near' axles???


----------



## HyperSprite (Mar 14, 2014)

I got the Ibis Hexle for my 2013 Jet 9 RDO (Rockshox type) and it was an exact match for length and threads. Stock came in at 74g, Hexle at 43g and it cleans up the back end but the flange on the Hexle is a bit wider than the base on the Niner.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Saw this on the side of the site today.
https://robertaxleproject.com/

Web site is a little poopy to use but weights seem to be comparable

I will be going with mt zoom though. A little lighter for around the same money (canadian)


----------



## HardliteComponents (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

Our company- HardLite Components- is a new company from Ukraine and we designing and producing thru axles, carbon fiber seatposts and handlebars

Our thru axles cnc machined from aero grade aluminum 7075 T6 
Anodized in Black, Red, Blue, Green etc

At the moment available:
RS 15x100
Fox 15x100
Boost Fox 15x110
X-E-Thru 12 x 142-148
ABP Boost 12 x 148 (198mm)
ABP 12 x 148 (192mm)
Scott 142x12 (168)
Maxle 12 x 142-148 (174mm)

Price- $29\ any axle
3 year warranty

Website coming soon
For more information and buying details please visit our fb page https://www.facebook.com/Hardlite.components/

Thanks!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

HardliteComponents said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Our company- HardLite Components- is a new company from Ukraine and we designing and producing thru axles, carbon fiber seatposts and handlebars
> 
> ...


Hi,

How long is your e-thru 12x142 axle?


----------



## wheelzqc (Aug 31, 2016)

Ha, I was coming to post if anyone every tried HardLite components. Good weight, looks and price. 

Anyone ?


----------



## HardliteComponents (Oct 12, 2017)

RS VR6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long is your e-thru 12x142 axle?


Hi!
Length: 171 mm 
Head diameter: 19 mm 
Thread Length: 17 mm 
Pitch: M12 x 1,5 mm


----------



## HardliteComponents (Oct 12, 2017)

Fox boost original floating axle weight compare to Hardlite
Around 42g weight saving


----------



## HardliteComponents (Oct 12, 2017)

wheelzqc said:


> Ha, I was coming to post if anyone every tried HardLite components. Good weight, looks and price.
> 
> Anyone ?


At the moment we have sold around 200 axles thru Ebay
All good feedbacks


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a Hardlite in the back of my Slash. Lost weight and much lower profile than the QR type with the ABP linkage.


----------



## HardliteComponents (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks for your reply and supporting us!


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

HardliteComponents said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Our company- HardLite Components- is a new company from Ukraine and we designing and producing thru axles, carbon fiber seatposts and handlebars
> 
> ...


Hi, may I know if you ship to Singapore (in Southeast Asia)?

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## HardliteComponents (Oct 12, 2017)

Shadow4eva said:


> Hi, may I know if you ship to Singapore (in Southeast Asia)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


Hi.
Yes no problem


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

HardliteComponents said:


> Hi.
> Yes no problem


Awesome!
By the way, I'm on a Cannondale Habit. The manual states that the rear axle is maxle. I am aware that you offer maxle rear, but the ebay listing only states that it is compatible with Trek, Ibis, and KTM. Can you advise if it can fit my bike?

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## HardliteComponents (Oct 12, 2017)

Shadow4eva said:


> Awesome!
> By the way, I'm on a Cannondale Habit. The manual states that the rear axle is maxle. I am aware that you offer maxle rear, but the ebay listing only states that it is compatible with Trek, Ibis, and KTM. Can you advise if it can fit my bike?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


The compatibility list on Ebay is not full
Maxle 142x12 will fit Cannondale Habit frame (174mm and 12x1.75mm thread pitch)


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

HardliteComponents said:


> The compatibility list on Ebay is not full
> Maxle 142x12 will fit Cannondale Habit frame (174mm and 12x1.75mm thread pitch)


Alright, thanks! I will purchase one soon!

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## HardliteComponents (Oct 12, 2017)

E Thru boost axles available soon


----------



## HardliteComponents (Oct 12, 2017)

Good news for weight weenies


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Picked up the J&L 142 E-thru rear. At $25 its an excellent deal. I also ordered a Hardlite axle for my Reba. At $30 shipped...its also an excellent deal.

I really don't get why some Thru axles have to cost anywhere from $60 to $80.

Its 172mm in length. It pokes out a bit on the drive side...I may put a thicker washer on there if it annoys me enough:cornut:. If you have a E-thru Hexle and it's a coupe threads short...this may just be the ticket.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Just saw this on Seth's channel - thru axle with integrated toolkit:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

What I want is a conical washer for the front so I can use my 150mm DT RWS thru axle on my Wren fork.

Looks like Salsa finally came out with their own bolt-on thru axle that will work on the back end of my Bucksaw so I can stop whacking the lever of the Maxle on rocks and logs on narrow trails. I think I'm gonna be buying one.

https://salsacycles.com/components/category/skewers/deadbolt_ultralight_thru_axle


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

phlegm said:


> Just saw this on Seth's channel - thru axle with integrated toolkit:


I picked one of these up to go with my Fox 34. Stock thru axle was 77g, and I carry a small multi-tool that was ~100g. The I9 axle with tools is ~110g if memory serves, so ~70g saving, which is more weight saved than if I switched to a Kabolt and carried the multi-tool.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Just got the J&L E-thru 12 x 142 axle. They look great, very light and cheap.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Carbon thru axle with anodising removed and rounded in the lathe


----------

